# RV tyre on ebay



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

There is a brand new RV tyre on ebay. Item no 170119285046. Tyre size LT215/85 R 16 and is on a second hand wheel . Starting bid 20 pounds. No use to me but must be for someone


----------

